# H-D and the future of Makeup...



## j_absinthe (Oct 7, 2007)

I found this article yesterday, and I figured it'd be an interesting read for some of you.

http://www.iwata-airbrush.com/resources/hdtv_makeup.jsp

I, for one, am apprehensive of going from a more controlled situation like photography into something like film and TV, especially with this rise in H-D interest. I guess that trepedation will subside a bit when I get more into my craft.


----------



## Katura (Oct 8, 2007)

interesting read 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 thanks


----------

